# Carrabelle/SGI Charter suggestions



## RGRJN (Jun 23, 2016)

Was wondering if anybody had a recommendations for a offshore  charter out of that area. Did a quick search and didn't see anything that popped for offshore. Will be down the week of the Fourth.

Thanks In Advance 

Joe


----------



## ASEHUNTER (Jun 24, 2016)

Check out journeys on SGI ask about capt Clint ( big fish) or check out Rickey banks better n nuttin charters


----------



## AMBWANA (Jun 25, 2016)

Try Capt Clay Oaks out of Panecea. Speedy G charters. Been with him a lot knows where to catch fish. We will be wth him on the 8th. Only problem he stays booked up. But check.


----------



## RGRJN (Jun 28, 2016)

Thanks Guys!!!!!!!


----------



## dawg (Jun 28, 2016)

SGI Charters. Captain Lee Chafin is the best guide on SGI

Been out 10 plus times last four years. Always put us on the fish!


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 29, 2016)

AMBWANA said:


> Try Capt Clay Oaks out of Panecea. Speedy G charters. Been with him a lot knows where to catch fish. We will be wth him on the 8th. Only problem he stays booked up. But check.



I knew this guy's grand parents.  He comes from one of the oldest families still in Panacea.  Great family and I've heard nothing but good about him.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 29, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> I knew this guy's grand parents.  He comes from one of the oldest families still in Panacea.  Great family and I've heard nothing but good about him.





Is his Grandfather Clayton Oaks that had Clayton`s Seafood Restaurant in Radium Springs, and also The Oaks Restaurant in Panacea? 

I ate at both of them a lot back then. Those were some good folks.


----------

